# Drying towels! Which do you use?



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm after a good drying towel as the one I have is a bit small and maby not the best at soaking up too much water! 

What's everyone using and is it any good?

Cheers

Phil


----------



## alan_n (Apr 14, 2008)

I've got a few of the blue ones from elitecarcare. think they were £7.99 ea. Very good for the money


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Megs water magnet for wheels and plastics.
The big blue waffle weave ones for paint and glass.

And Serious performance uber for very very best:thumb:


----------



## J90CVC (Nov 21, 2010)

Search.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176113&highlight=Drying+towel

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198452&highlight=Drying+towel

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=198035&highlight=Drying+towel

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=196723&highlight=Drying+towel

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=186230&highlight=Drying+towel


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I have chemical guys miracle dryer,very impressed...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

J90CVC said:


> Search.
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=176113&highlight=Drying+towel
> 
> ...


stop telling people to use the search function - people are allowed to ask questions. if you've not got a constructive answer don't post


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just took advantge of this offer:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128244

Yet to try them.
I also have 2x CG Miracle Dryers 1 Elite drying towel + 1 Meguiars water magnet.

Like the CG MD but are expensive.
Elite 1 is ok a little small.
Now use the Megs WM for cleaning my glass as it's waffle weave no fibres come off it.

I never seem to have enough drying towels.


----------



## sanchez89 (Feb 14, 2009)

copied from my post on another thread:

i mainly use the yellow one pass towel. i find its the best. this towel

poorboys blue waffle towel

Dodo Towel


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Chemical Guys miracle dryer and Turtle Wax ICE waffle weave for me.

Both very good and I recommend either.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

AB blue one with red edging


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

CG Wooly Mammoth big enough to dry 2 cars.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

I use a couple,

Autosmart waffle weave ones which are very good. als the blue with red edging are also excellent.

both excellent towels but the blue ones can be used for buffing off polishes etc whereas the waffle ones dont really suit this.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've used the AB Blue with red edging and CG Miracle Dryer which are both great.

Although I used this today http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html

It's half the size of of the other to, so easier to hold. It's also superb at 'one pass' drying and doesn't get soaking wet as it's double up.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben_ZS said:


> I've used the AB Blue with red edging and CG Miracle Dryer which are both great.
> 
> Although I used this today http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/I4D_Uber_Premium_Drying_Towel_1.html
> 
> It's half the size of of the other to, so easier to hold. It's also superb at 'one pass' drying and doesn't get soaking wet as it's double up.


you see ive went from the i4 one to the ab and love the ab one more.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I found that even washing the AB ones with dedicated MF wash that it's lost it's abilty to absorb water as good.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Large Uber Drying towel, no more need be said ..


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Dodo Soft Touch, superb.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Duragloss Drying towel. Lasted 10 times as long as any other ive had. Think I'm the only person who uses them!


----------



## phil_lfc_3 (Oct 12, 2010)

Judging by the feedback there seems to be quite a few good ones out their, I'm a bit spoilt for choice now! lol! :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

i just use a kent microfibre cloth to dry.seems to work for me


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

+1 for the Wool Mammoth - tremendous


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

GTechniq MF2 Zero Scratch Microfibre Drying Towel

Excellent product.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

if you are feeling flush the dodo supernatural drying towel. It is significantly better than the miracle dryer.


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Duragloss Drying towel. Lasted 10 times as long as any other ive had. Think I'm the only person who uses them!


I have one of these and it is my favourite. Got AB, Kent, Raceglaze and Sonus.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

serious performance uber premium extra large. was ****e untill i washed it 4 times now the towel is amazing


----------



## AtoDTEL (Dec 27, 2010)

Dodo juice towel its the mutts nutts!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2011)

I use a leaf blower  and then go round the car quickly with a dryukwick waffle towel and take off any excess water


----------



## distracted (Oct 30, 2010)

I have 3 CG miracle dryers and a Duragloss drying towel. Always easy to pick up a few dryers in the group buys section!


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

Chemical guys orange towel is amazing better than miracle dryer but i think they have now stopped selling it!


----------



## Tweak (Sep 17, 2010)

CG wooly mammoth, I think its a very good towel and I'll defo be getting more.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

phil_lfc_3 said:


> Judging by the feedback there seems to be quite a few good ones out their, I'm a bit spoilt for choice now! lol! :thumb:


Yes, you are! I find towels are quite good to try a few, get a few over time and I find some are better for certain areas than others...
When I get time I fancy doing a 'formal' side-by-side review of towels, but it will always come down to personal choice.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone used the Autoglym dying towel?


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

I use that giant CYC waffle weave towel, been on sale for over a year now lol

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/huge-38-x-28-microfibre-drying-towel/prod_154.html

Was going to try some Dri u kwik ones soon but heard the AS ones are very similar and much cheaper.


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

I really rate the deep-pile uber drying towels, Iv got a blue and yellow one, the yellow one I got from Alex at elite I slightly favour for some reason, not sure why.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

We have the blue fluffy ones (some similar to the AB ones) 3 for £15 absorbs loads of water.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

asifsarwar said:


> Chemical guys orange towel is amazing better than miracle dryer but i think they have now stopped selling it!


We have them back in now just need to add them to the store :thumb:


----------



## J90CVC (Nov 21, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> stop telling people to use the search function - people are allowed to ask questions. if you've not got a constructive answer don't post


One that's been asked a million times. Just trying to save people time, but whatever...and how is it not constructive, I posted five links that are threads related to what he exactly wanted to know and that that have been answered (shock!), I'd say that was helpful


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I started off with Megs Water Magnets which I didn't really like. Then bought a CYC Large Waffle weave from a chap off here, didn't like that too much either so I know have one of the Blue towels with red linning (Elite Car Care) and find it excellent.

For some reason I can't get on with waffle weaves for drying, but thats just me.

Would definately recommned one of the Blue with red linning towels, most traders sell them in one form or another and they are fantastic.


----------



## sludge59 (Nov 28, 2010)

Luxury drying towel from Polished Bliss. Recomended to me by a pro detailer they are amazing.


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

david g said:


> We have them back in now just need to add them to the store :thumb:


When you you think you will be adding them to the store as I would like to order a few. I got one in March last year and its fantastic.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

grayfox said:


> I really rate the deep-pile uber drying towels, Iv got a blue and yellow one, the yellow one I got from Alex at elite I slightly favour for some reason, not sure why.


The Yellow ultra plush drying towels are my go-to towel, the softest you'll find and very absorbent, we also have an XL version for those who are man enough!! :thumb:

Alex


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Absolutely love these towels. Got one of the smaller ones and a blue 'fluffy' one. The blue one doesn't come anywhere near the ultra plush ones. I've just ordered one of the XL ultra plush ones.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

guy_92 said:


> I use that giant CYC waffle weave towel, been on sale for over a year now lol
> 
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-and-drying/huge-38-x-28-microfibre-drying-towel/prod_154.html
> 
> Was going to try some Dri u kwik ones soon but heard the AS ones are very similar and much cheaper.


I'm honestly suprised there is only one post about the CYC 38x28. they are amazing and have cool pouches for your hands so you can't drop it or let go.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I have one of the CYC ones and its probably psychological but I feel it isn't soft enough, I much prefer the feel of the big yellow one they sell instead, just so soft and plush.
They also absorb much better I feel.


----------



## Neil M (Jan 28, 2007)

Went from a Megs water magnet to the CG Wooly Mammoth and what a difference. Very soft, very plush and absords every drop of water it comes near on my BMW 7 series.

I bought 2 of them! :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

If it absorbs "every drop" why would you need 2??



Only teasing :thumb: :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Eddy said:


> If it absorbs "every drop" why would you need 2??


1 for the car and 1 for when he gets out of the bath/shower maybe? :lol:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

dixon75 said:


> I'm honestly suprised there is only one post about the CYC 38x28. they are amazing and have cool pouches for your hands so you can't drop it or let go.


Yeah, I have been using them for years now, got quite a few. Sometimes they seem to loose their softness; a rinse in the washer with vinegar sorts them out just fine


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I use a waffle weave MF drying towel, or just a CG elite MF towel. I've used normal bath towels in the past, they work good too!


----------



## kstoilas (Sep 22, 2010)

It is a Sonus Der Wunder Drying Towel for me and pleased with it.


----------



## iowa (Dec 12, 2010)

Uber blue + miracle dryer:thumb:


----------



## lew007 (Jun 20, 2010)

AB Fluffy blue towel for me got 6 of them from the group buy and not had any issues except that i washed them with a load of yellow MF's and they are no longer yellow but a bluey yellow lol. still do this after a half dozen washes too!


----------

